# Pokemon Sword and Shield



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 27, 2019)

Holy crap this game looks great graphic wise:




I cannot wait until it is released later this year it will be fun!


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 27, 2019)

(whatever game footage there is looks close to Let's Go ^^' )


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 27, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> View attachment 55783
> 
> (whatever game footage there is looks close to Let's Go ^^' )


Good point but what I think it means is the cut scenes are just for showing off the graphic capabilities of the games.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 27, 2019)

Those starters get a huge yikes from me, but otherwise the game looks super cute.

Too bad I don't have a Switch... yet. >.>


----------



## Rayd (Feb 27, 2019)

the graphics and geography look really nice. the starters don't look like pokemon, though. what does excite me is that they're planning on "trying new things", which is what the franchise desperately needs right now.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't like these starters, they look the same but with different hairstyle and colors


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 27, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't like these starters, they look the same but with different hairstyle and colors


I hope to god the bunny is not another fire/fighting type as the two previous generations were good about not reusing that type combination.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm personally very excited for the game. Graphically it looks really good and I really like the look of the region. The starters' designs didn't settle as well for me at first, but I'm certain that they'll grow on me eventually. I'm excited to see what this game will offer.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2019)

Lcs said:


> Those starters get a huge yikes from me, but otherwise the game looks super cute.


As a trio, I don't find their designs particularly appealing either (unlike Gen 6 and 7's trios).  I hope they don't reveal their evolutions before release (or, failing that, "too early") because avoiding spoilers is a pain.

The new region is obviously based on England (which some people have guessed) but it definitely looks nice and varied.

As for those logos, the cover mascots will definitely be wolves/hounds of some kind ... maybe with a reference to Sherlock Holmes thrown in?


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 27, 2019)

*heavy breathing* this game is going to consume my life. And I'm okay with this


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 27, 2019)

You forgot the most important one


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

It's a good thing the new generation has semi realistic proportions so when you see nurse joy you can really feel the lack of funding the health system gets and how overworked she is.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 27, 2019)

I dunno what everyone says about the starters, but to me, Sobble is goddamn adorable <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

Excited to ride up the British cycle road and find a dead growlithe missing a leg by the side of the road next to whatever the Pokémon equivalent of a Wimpy is.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 27, 2019)

Those starters are ugly as fugg. Looks like this is likely to be a "dump starter in PC" gen for me.

But the fact it seems to be set in a UK type region means its going to be a meme goldmine, so that helps <:


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 27, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Those starters are ugly as fugg. Looks like this is likely to be a "dump starter in PC" gen for me.
> 
> But the fact it seems to be set in a UK type region means its going to be a meme goldmine, so that helps <:


>oi slag
nope.  Lost it already.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2019)

> Casual Pokemon players gets super excited by the new installment
>While hardcore competitive pokemon players are all like: Ehh...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> > Casual Pokemon players gets super excited by the new installment
> >While hardcore competitive pokemon players are all like: Ehh...


Why are you trying to green texting outside of 4chan?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why are you trying to green texting outside of 4chan?


because it's how I communicate

*tips hat*

m'lady


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> because it's how I communicate
> 
> *tips hat*
> 
> m'lady


Do I look like a lady to you?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> Do I look like a lady to you?


Yes


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes


----------



## Yav (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank god it's on switch now, as i have no clue where my 3DS is
Graphics look great, starters could be better but i'm sure they'll grow on me, i thought Gen 7's starters were absolute shit at first too when i first saw them..
#TeamGrookey


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> View attachment 55833



Put your money where you mouth is and beat me in Pokemon


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 27, 2019)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why are you trying to green texting outside of 4chan?


Force of habit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Put your money where you mouth is and beat me in Pokemon


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 27, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Oh no, new pokemon game, rip my Twitter for a week


good bye bara men for a month (its a one month hype I assure you)


----------



## Baalf (Feb 27, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I hope to god the bunny is not another fire/fighting type as the two previous generations were good about not reusing that type combination.



 I'm just hoping at least one of them turns into something meaty. Sick of these stupid skinny Pokemon. Not Everyone likes them and wants to be forced to use them Nintendo.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 27, 2019)

If you prefer one of the starters other than Scorbunny then you aren't a human. Just putting that out there.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 27, 2019)

Shield and Sobble


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 27, 2019)

Lcs said:


> If you prefer one of the starters other than Scorbunny then you aren't a human. Just putting that out there.


Go to hell, Sobble is the best wobble


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 28, 2019)

When this game comes out, I'm just going to play Pokemon Platinum.
Because that version (and Pearl/Diamond) actually knew how to make a decent Champion related to the story, actually difficult and also has a good rival.

inb4 Cynthia waifu shows up in this game for some reason.



SoL-JoS said:


> You forgot the most important one


Pokemon Gun is the next game set in America, silly. How dare you leak it.
If anything it's Pokemon Bow and Arrow


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 28, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Ew ew ew how can you like that
> View attachment 55843
> 
> I hope at least one of it will evolve into hottie like incineroar


Incineroar is kinda meh, to be honest.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 28, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> I hope at least one of it will evolve into hottie like incineroar


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 28, 2019)

My little bro said he was picking Scorbunny because it was the only cute one XD. I absolutely can’t wait for this.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2019)

Gunna go with that grass monkey.
That funky monkey :J


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

My shiny predictions y'all:

Originals -



 

Shiny predictions -


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2019)

I think I know what my problem with the starter trio is:  It's obvious their faces are just painted onto their round heads.  I mean, just look at Sobble in the trailer, it's obvious the eyes and mouth are just FLAT TEXTURES.  Admittedly, this is partly due to the cartoony, caricatured style Pokemon has always had, but Sobble's head is literally a ball with a face painted on it -- there's NOTHING to imply any other depth to it.  And the use of a realistic lighting ramp (i.e. not cel-shading) only exacerbated it.


----------



## Vanilla Vixen (Mar 2, 2019)

i only liked the fire bunny, that pokemon is cute af


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

I need a switch.

Edit: BTW, it appears to primarily Scottish in setting.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 9, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I need a switch.
> 
> Edit: BTW, it appears to primarily Scottish in setting.


Ehh both the English and the Scottish are sorta closely related to each other and the Galar region is supposedly and theorized to be based on the United Kingdom. Edit: Yes I understand Scottish prefer to be called Scottish and not English. I just want update this post to be more accurate.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2019)

We have a new trailer.  Repeat: New Trailer Is Up:








Spoiler: List of details



New regional species:
- Wooloo, a woolly sheep Pokemon
- Dreadnaw, a snapping turtle Pokemon
- Gossifleur, a flower Pokemon (and its evolution, Eldegoss)
- Corviknight, a black raven Pokemon
Box legendaries:
- Zacian, the Sword mascot
- Zamazenta, the Shield mascot
Characters:
- Professor Magnolia, and her assistant Sonia
- Champion Leon, and his younger brother (and your rival) Hop
- Grass Gym Leader, Milo
Gameplay:
- Massive, explorable "wild areas" between towns (with full camera control)
- Wild Pokemon are seen roaming the map (and vary with time/weather)
- "Dynamax" phenomena cause Pokemon to grow to massive (e.g. "kaiju") size
- Player can use Dynamax on one Pokemon per battle (for three turns only)
- Gym Leaders also have access to Dynamax
- 4v1 Raid battles against wild Dynamax Pokemon



The release date is established as November 15th.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 6, 2019)

I can't be the only one that noticed this...


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I can't be the only one that noticed this...
> View attachment 63526


hoyohoyo


----------



## Sagt (Jun 7, 2019)

Hmm, I really like those new legendaries, actually. Also wololo is so freaking adorable.

Dynamax is a little questionable though, I think. Don't we already have Z-moves and mega evolutions? I feel like both of those are way cooler than the pokemon just becoming larger.

Also I was just thinking, I wonder what a dynamax wailord would look like... lol. Would the whole screen just be covered?


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2019)

This pokemon has what it takes to be one of the best ones yet.
Still i want to see more of the game at E3 there are some stuff i got questions
1- is there still random inconters? Like we see pokemon in the wild  area but what about in other places.i see screenshots were in smaller areas we can see pokemon in the grass,but there is still something hidden,so i take it this is like when grass shakes in the older games? 
2-the whole raid thing,who catches,how communication between  players will work.ect


----------



## Rayd (Jun 7, 2019)

*NEW META

DYNAMAX PRIMAL GROUDON WITH BODY SLAM*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 8, 2019)

Sagt said:


> Hmm, I really like those new legendaries, actually. Also wololo is so freaking adorable.
> 
> Dynamax is a little questionable though, I think. Don't we already have Z-moves and mega evolutions? I feel like both of those are way cooler than the pokemon just becoming larger.
> 
> Also I was just thinking, I wonder what a dynamax wailord would look like... lol. Would the whole screen just be covered?


I also think dynamax system is pointless to implement and I would rather see mega evolution and z-moves revisited instead of a new mechanic that will get abandon next generation.


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

Man I am really looking forward to getting Pokemon Sword. I am even going to trade in my phone just to get the switch.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2019)

Oho, it's now confirmed that Sword and Shield will not support the full National Pokedex of literally every Pokemon since Gen 1, but rather it will only support species that already appear in its regional Pokedex.  Which will still likely be around 400-500 species (based on the regional Pokedexes of XY and SM before it), but the rest will invariably not be allowed in Galar.

But put down your torches and step away from the pitchforks for three seconds, people, because this news was inevitable.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 15, 2019)

How was it inevitable?


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 16, 2019)

Well imo it’s  probably because there are way too many Pokemon nowadays. I think in sun and moon didn’t have the national pokedex.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 18, 2019)

I know the game isn't even out but I'm already kind of disappointed.
-No national dex  
-No mega evolutions
-No Z-Moves
-No regional variations  
-Same models from previous games
-Not a lot of new attack animations 
-Some textures look like they belong in a N64 game

I don't know how Yokai Watch 3 managed to have more new features while having a fraction of the budget. 
I was expecting a lot more from a console version of Pokemon 

Still, gonna keep an eye on this game


----------



## Baalf (Jun 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know how Yokai Watch 3 managed to have more new features while having a fraction of the budget.



At least 99% of Pokemon designs don't look like they suffer a mental handicap. ... I seriously cannot think of a nice way to describe the designs in Yokai Watch. They are seriously repulsive.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 18, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> At least 99% of Pokemon designs don't look like they suffer a mental handicap. ... I seriously cannot think of a nice way to describe the designs in Yokai Watch. They are seriously repulsive.


I'm not talking about character designs, I'm talking about improving upon the last entry.

Yokai Watch 3 features +700 monsters, all of them are voice acted, have unique finisher animations, customizable victory animations for every monster and also has walking/running animations for monsters following you around.

I'm also not saying that one is better than the other, what I'm saying is that for a brand new console pokemon game it is certainly underwhelming to see the same reused models and also see them drop previous improvements and details. Fans have been asking for pokemons to be able to follow you in the overworld for years, it is possible, data miners found models for every mon back in S&M but they were never implemented.

And i know the game isn't out yet, that's why I said I was gonna keep an eye in the game for further improvements


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't know how Yokai Watch 3 managed to have more new features while having a fraction of the budget.


About half the yokai are palette swaps of another base design, their movesets are fixed and you don't directly command them in combat.

Pokemon's one of the few series that DOESN'T use palette swaps as a way to expand their creature roster.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> Pokemon's one of the few series that DOESN'T use palette swaps as a way to expand their creature roster.



then what the hell are shiny's?

also i will actually have an Uwu/Wooloo/Mutton on my team because of the skyrocketting defensive capabilities that will allow me to level up my team by drawing out a fight and also to absorb attacks that take multiple turns to hit similar to a Metapod.

in that respect i think therefore the only start i can't have is Sobble but it will depend on stats and skills and i simply don't know enough yet to choose.

of course i'll need another animal with fire resistance as Uwu's stacked buff increases weakness to fire dramatically. Maybe the new turtle.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 19, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> then what the hell are shinies.



Rare, alternate forms of the same characters, not passed off as completely different characters.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 19, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> About half the yokai are palette swaps of another base design, their movesets are fixed and you don't directly command them in combat.
> 
> Pokemon's one of the few series that DOESN'T use palette swaps as a way to expand their creature roster.


You completely missed my point, the issue isn't quantity, it is quality and improvements to previously established mechanics/features.

GF has been using the same models for 7 years and the last 3 generations were rushed and are filled with cut content, remember the battle tower in ORAS?
The new game has also dropped mechanics from previous games like mega evolutions, Z-Moves and regional variations. Wouldn't be cool to see old mons get new forms? Like a steel/ghost Golurk wearing a suit of armor.

Even special events are boring now, instead of visiting a new area or a new story you get special event mons through some guy standing around the pokemon center.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 19, 2019)

Well looking back at the gameplay at E3,i do notice some really bad texture heck the tree textures look like they came from the n64. Its still a work in progress game so they will fix this later maybe
As for dinamax humm ill wait and try it, but so far it looks like something that might annoy me if it gets to overused in the main game


----------

